# Plants after 1 week



## Chrisvx220 (13 Apr 2015)

Would you say this is normal after 1 week?


















It's mainly the Eleocharis that are around 50-75% dead and the cryptocoryne parva that are 25% melted.

Strangely the hydrocotyle verticillata looks great still, as do the rest of the plants.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (14 Apr 2015)

you should've used little bunch when planting grass, can you provide your tank details like light used photo period, fert. below is my new setup with grass

This is on day one (march 5th)



 

Below is after 5 days you can see lot of new shoot. now it's almost formed a carpet don't have latest pic to share.


----------



## Chrisvx220 (14 Apr 2015)

I see, that's a bugger as its too late now  

I see yours is also co2 dosed etc so I cant expect anywhere near similar growth.
Mine is full low tech, low light (on for 6h atm), soil base capped with sand, no ferts atm as soil based however, will probably start supplementing this with Ei dosing at some point.


----------



## tam (14 Apr 2015)

Is that parva? I thought it was chain sword - if so the spear shaped leaves on the pygmy chain sword are emersed growth so die off, they get thinner leaves instead. If it's parva - crypts often melt and then regrow so don't worry too much about them.

Everything takes longer in low tech, don't worry too much about existing growth, look for new health growth - that's the important thing.


----------



## Chrisvx220 (14 Apr 2015)

They were labeled up as parva however, knowing the shop they could be either  you could well be right as the leaves that aren't melting aren't spear shape.
Will keep an eye on the Eleocharis for new growth as its them that look poorest, however there are some lovely green strands amongst the brown so hopefully they will come good


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Apr 2015)

In low tech will take time for the plants to settle and EI is for good co2 and light so you need to make some changes in your dosing, below is the link where you can calculate for low tech dosing

http://rota.la/


----------



## Chrisvx220 (15 Apr 2015)

Great thanks, I haven't started dosing yet as still need to buy the EI starter kit but great to have for once I get it


----------

